# Laser Engraved Cutting Board



## bmketchum (Jan 13, 2014)

This was a gift for my grandparents, which symbolized the 100+ years that the farm has provided for our family. The laser engraved image was referenced from a photo of the barn that stands there today. The tractor is an Oliver 88, the first tractor my grandfather bought and also the first vehicle I learned to drive, and the holstien to represent the generations of dairy farmers. I used walnut, silver maple, birds eye maple, QS cherry, and purpleheart, which I received some of it from Pinky. The beautiful laser engraving was done by Coolasercraft locally, in Rock Island, IL. Feel free to let me know what you think overall, the good, the bad, and the ugly. Enjoy
— in Glen Haven, WI.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 13, 2014)

That's a beautiful piece and a great explanation about it as well. You are fortunate to have grown up on a farm. Thanks for showing your work.


----------



## rob3232 (Jan 13, 2014)

Nice Keepsake. Thanks for shareing!


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jan 13, 2014)

Beautiful


----------

